#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Ψηφιακή Υπογραφή & USB Token

## Xάρης

Η *win² – Σύμβουλοι Μηχανικοί* σε συνεργασία με την *ADSIS**, σας προσφέρει υπηρεσίες *έκδοσης της ψηφιακής σας υπογραφής* από την Εθνική Πύλη "ΕΡΜΗΣ", *εγκατάστασής* της σε πιστοποιημένο *USB Token* και *δωρεάν αποστολής* του εντός 24 ωρών, μαζί με όλες τις απαιτούμενες *οδηγίες για τη χρήση και εφαρμογή της*. Επίσης, σας παρέχει *δωρεάν τεχνική υποστήριξη* οποιαδήποτε μελλοντική στιγμή χρειαστεί.

Αποκτήστε χωρίς κόπο, γρήγορα και οικονομικά (*84€+ΦΠΑ*) την απαιτούμενη ψηφιακή υπογραφή σκληρής αποθήκευσης, (π.χ. για τα τοπογραφικά διαγράμματα, διαγωνισμούς στο σύστημα του ΕΣΗΔΗΣ κ.ά.), η οποία σε λίγο καιρό θα απαιτείται σε όλο και περισσότερες εφαρμογές, ειδικά μετά την έκδοση της Υπουργικής Απόφασης για την υλοποίηση των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών του άρθρου 33 του Ν.4495/17.

* Η ADSIS αποτελεί τη Νο1 εταιρεία στην έκδοση ψηφιακών υπογραφών και τους διαγωνισμούς τους ΕΣΗΔΗΣ, έχοντας εκδώσει μέχρι σήμερα πάνω 6.700 ψηφιακές υπογραφές, ενώ αποτελεί συνεργάτιδα του ΣΑΤΕ (Σύνδεσμος Ανωνύμων Τεχνικών Εταιρειών).

*->  Κλικ ΕΔΩ για Παραγγελίες  <-*

----------

